# Anterless Elk Draw Help



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I have 3 points for antlerless elk. I have been looking at http://www.trophyunit.com/ today to determine draw odds and harvest percentages. I am in the Pleasant Grove area, so I am hoping to stay 1-2 hours driving distance of the unit I plan to hunt. I saw West Heber had good harvest percentage and I hunt Wasatch West for deer with my bow. Any tips on where to put in? Is West Heber a good unit? Should I just do a CWMU like ensign or deseret? Any feedback in regards to this would be much appreciated.


----------



## Withabow (Sep 18, 2013)

We've hunted Crab Creek, up by the Thistle slide a number of times but it looks like that has been discontinued this year. We drew Wasatch West Timpanogos once but that was not very good. We've had good luck on the Currant Creek hunts and also grabbing a control permit and hunting the back of Nebo on the spike elk hunt.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have never hunted the Wasatch or any of it's subunits for elk, but I have had tags for both Ensign and Deseret. Both CWMU's are great and I have gotten elk each time I've had the time to hunt.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have friends that have decent success in the Currant Creek area but it can get crowded sometimes.

1-2 hours from home would put you on the Wasatch or north end of the Central/Manti and also the Nebo unit. I believe all three of those have decent access and a reasonable success rate.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Withabow,
I'm told by the DWR,
Crabcreek CWMU is gone forever.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses so far. Any tips on the West Heber unit for Antlerless elk?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Lots of private ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

@goofy_elk, where would you recommend putting in? I am fine hiking and putting in the scouting time. Not asking honey hole, just unit wise


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

With 3 points you might be able to draw heaston east. My wife drew it a couple years ago with 4 points. I think 3 is all it took. Its a fun hunt and we were treated very well. She had a cow down a couple hours after we vot there.


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

3 points was a 100% draw last year!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

@gunner76, what is the cost to hunt that cwmu?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

nateysmith said:


> @goofy_elk, where would you recommend putting in? I am fine hiking and putting in the scouting time. Not asking honey hole, just unit wise


3 points would also draw the Three C cwmu.....
I'd take this permit over all the surrounding units in the Heber area.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My advice--whatever you do choose wisely. 3 points gives you a ton of control over what hunt you draw. If you want a short but sure thing go cwmu. If you want a long season and the ability to play the weather game and enjoy the change from fall to winter chasing cows--do some research and pick a unit that runs from the general elk hunt through the end of January. You have the winning hand with 3 points.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Thanks for all the tips. I am looking for more of a short hunt this year for cow because I already have a few hunts planned out and I am running out of time off to do them all. Based on the feedback, I will be looking at CWMU this year. Looks like the recommendations are Heaston, and Three C. Any others I should consider? If you have experiences with any of these, good or bad, please share. Also, what was the guide fee and total cost when all was said and done?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

nateysmith said:


> Thanks for all the tips. I am looking for more of a short hunt this year for cow because I already have a few hunts planned out and I am running out of time off to do them all. Based on the feedback, I will be looking at CWMU this year. Looks like the recommendations are Heaston, and Three C. Any others I should consider? If you have experiences with any of these, good or bad, please share. Also, what was the guide fee and total cost when all was said and done?


I am speaking generally when it comes to guide fees and totals costs - most CWMU's give you the option of hiring a guide or not. It seems like the average daily guide fee is $200-$300 (this includes using their vehicle, their fuel, and having them retrieve the animal) and then a $50-$100 tip (this is at your discretion). I have only used a guide once in the 5 CWMU cow tags that I have drawn and that is because using a guide was mandatory.

I figure you will be $300-$400 for your hunt at the most. $50 tag fee + $10 application fee + $200-$300 guide fee (optional) + tip...


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

I'd put in for a CWMU. If you do your homework, you'll pick one that you won't regret. My son had 3 points last year and he had a blast. Quickest and easiest elk hunt I was ever part of.
Pay attention to success rates, tag numbers, draw odds. Obviously you want one with high success and satisfaction ratings. Pick a CWMU that doesn't have too many or two few tags. Draw odds will tell you which CWMUs are the best. Harder odds mean they are good.
Message me if you want more info on my sons hunt


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

All the information shared has been quite helpful so far. Thank you all


----------

